# IUI June / July 2018



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody having IUI in June or July.

Goodluck

Sharry xx


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

I'll kick off! I was on the april/may thread but unfortunately had a failed 1st medicated cycle.
I have a 4y/o son and we're almost 3 years into trying for number 2. Cue secondary infertility. 6 months of clomid before deciding to go privately in Feb. 
Currently taking norethisterone to bring on my next cycle and AF should show next weekend if I follow the same pattern as last time.
1st cycle I was on suprecur and menopur and had good responses with 2 good looking follicles. This cycle they've changed from the menopur to gonal-f. I've learnt a lot from the 1st cycle and this time around I'm hoping to be more relaxed!! 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Caz, 

Thanks for the heads up on the thread. AF is due on Sunday 17th for me so we must be on a similar cycle, it’s nice to e-meet you  

What was your first cycle of IUI like? Is it quite full on? Sorry to hear about your struggles! 

I’ve been told to take 100mg Clomid from day 2 to 6 & I think I’ll have an internal scan on day 2. As for that I’m not too sure what to expect in terms of how often we will be at the clinic, it’s only a 15/20 min drive away so we are quite lucky in that respect. 

We have no known fertility issues, we are same sex so I’m wondering if going for a medicated cycle is the right route as I don’t want to hyper stimulate!? But that’s my only concern. So they know what is causing your secondary infertility? I’m 32 which I thought was quite young but apparently not when it comes to getting pregnant lol! 

We paid for our sperm today, we’ve gone with a donor from Brighton Fertility Associates.

I hope your all having a good week, hopefully I’ll be able to keep up with this thread now I’ve found it at the start 

Vicky x


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

AF arrived at 2.30am, now it’s real & I am soooo nervous. I’m going to call the clinic in a bit & see what they say. I can’t even be grumpy at my AF cramps as my body is doing what it should be & we’ve been waiting for this! 

Happy Friday everyone, have a great day x


----------



## Pebbles87 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Ladies

Hoping I can join in this group, I'm 31, going it alone as a single parent. This was always my plan if I didn't meet the right partner, but a couple of years ago tests (NHS and subsequently private) showed that I have high FSH consistent with possible early menopause, low egg reserve and endometriosis (but only mild thankfully) so I didn't want to wait any longer.

Waiting for AF (due on the 20th so not far behind you both) then I'll be on Gonal-f from day two.

Sorry to hear about your difficulties so far Cazster, really hoping this is your time. Vicky your last post gave me butterflies as I'm so eager for AF to arrive so I can imagine how you felt when yours did! How are you both getting on with your meds? 

Laura x


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi both, 
Sorry, I've only just seen the replies. I normally get alerts but not his time so not sure what's going on there!
AF arrived on the 16th. I had my baseline scan this morning and started my injections this evening. 2nd scan booked for Friday morning to see how I'm responding.
My 1st cycle was ok Vicky...not too full on at all. Clomid was fine for me as in no side effects and easy to take so hopefully it is for you too. I wasn't monitored on clomid though so I don't actually if/how I responded. They'll be able to see if it's working for you in the scans so that'll be reassuring. 
Good luck both.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebbles87 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi both

How are you getting on with your injections? I'm not far behind you both - AF arrived Tuesday, started injections yesterday and my scan's booked in for Monday. Best of luck for your scan tomorrow Cazster, let us know how you get on!

Laura x


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi both,
Meant to say Laura, I think it's incredible you're going it alone! Have you got much support from family/friends?

Hope you're both getting on ok with clomid/injections.

I had my scan yesterday. I've responded a bit too well....12 follicles with 6 between 10-12mm already, so they've reduced my gonal-f and rescanning Monday. If they don't behave I may need a follicle reduction. The same happened last cycle on the menopur but fortunately a lower dose worked and I didn't need the reduction. They've said I'd make a great IVF candidate as I seem to respond so well, but hopefully it won't come to that!

A bird pooed on my head last night, so I'm taking that as a sign of good luck!!! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

I read all of those messages but all that stuck with me was the bird poop lol! So, since I last posted; I took 100mg Clomid from days 2 to 6, today is day 11 & I’ve just left the clinic after having an internal scan, i have 2 follicles at 19mm & one around 17mm so they gave me my trigger shot (was called acti something!? - I really should pay more attention) we are back in tomorro afternoon at 3 for our IUI eeeeeeeek! Laura, how are you getting on with your injections? my Clomid was in tablet form so feel like I had a lucky escape. Caz, when will you find out if your follicles have started behaving? Have a good Monday all x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

vicydyr - Great follies. Fingers crossed for your IUI tomorrow. I wouldn't worry to much about over responding with the meds. They closely monitor you and adjust things as appropriate. 

Cazster - Really hope the bird poo is your sign. You have such a fantastic response to the meds. Hope the lower dose works to reducing your follicles. Sorry it has been such a long journey in trying to have a second child. 

Pebbles87 - Hope your cycle is going well. You are so brave going it allowing. When is your IUI?

AFM I had my IUI last Tuesday (1 21mm follicle), currently 6dpIUI. This is our 4th and last try of IUI before trying IVF for a sibling for our son. They have changed my medication this cycle to fostimon as the menopur I had been using had been making me feel really unwell. So far so good with the fostimon not feeling anywhere as bad as I had been on the menopur. 

Goodluck everyone!


----------



## Pebbles87 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi ladies

Aw thanks Cazster that’s so lovely of you to say! Yeh my mum, my sister and my best friends have all been so lovely and supportive, so I don’t really feel like I’m doing it alone! How did your scan today go? Can’t believe how much you’ve responded to the treatment – I hope they’ve started behaving a bit better!! 

I had a scan today (day 7) and I have 2x 8mm, 2x 9, and 1x 11. They’ve upped my gonal f and I have to go back for a scan tomorrow. The bird poo made me laugh too!!! 

Vicky, so exciting that your IUI is tomorrow!! How are you feeling? My injections are going fine thanks, it looked much scarier than it actually is – I barely feel it!

Dojiejo welcome to the group  Sorry you’ve had such a tough journey so far, hopefully this cycle is going to be the one! How are you finding the 2ww so far? Did you take any time off work after your IUI? I’ve heard mixed things – some saying take time off to relax and others saying carry on as normal – not sure what to do for the best!!

Hope you’re all enjoying the gorgeous weather! x


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Dojiejo - hello again! Good luck with the rest of your 2 ww. I'll keep an eye in the thread to see how you get on.

Vicky - lovely follicles!! Good luck for tomorrow.

Laura - Good Luck For tomorrow. Hopefully those bigger ones will have grown nicely overnight.

As for me, I'm out this cycle. I had my scan this afternoon and even though my gonal-f dose was reduced I've now got 18 follicles with about half being a good size. Follicle reduction is too risky due to OHSS so we've had to cancel (Farewell £200 cancellation fee....grrr). 
We have a follow up consultation on Wednesday to discuss what to do next time. Right now I can't decide whether to have 1 more go at IUI with a minimal dose of meds to see if I respond better to that, or whether to convert to IVF.  We can only afford one shot at IVF so I want to make sure we've exhausted IUI 1st. It's so draining! I'm having a gin tonight.

I'll keep an eye on this to see how you're all doing. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahh Caz that’s poop, do they give you much advice regarding meds & what they think is the best option for you? our consultant said yesterday that your chances get better the more cycles of IUI you have but I don’t quite know why, is it a build up of the meds or just the law of averages!? I hope you enjoyed your gin! 

Dojiejo good luck with your 2ww, hopefully getting the meds right will mean it’s lucky number 4 for you, got my fingers crossed! 

Pebbles, good luck with your scan  I have the same questions RE: work, I am on my way in already this morning as I’ve got so much work to do before I leave for my appt, I’m not sure what to do about the rest of the week, I want to keep busy n I think I’ll just start looking for every little twitch if I’m at home all day on my own! what time’s your scan? 

I’m excited for today, roll on 3pm! I’ve got a few little twinges in my lower abdo this morning so I’m guessing it may be my eggs as my trigger was almost 24 hours ago!? 

Have a good Tuesday all, baby dust x


----------



## Pebbles87 (Feb 6, 2018)

Caz I'm so sorry your cycle has been cancelled. My Consultant said the same as Vicky's - that your chances increase with each IUI, but I also have no idea why! It's such a hard decision to make, at least you know if you did go down the IVF route that you have some decent follies. Hopefully your Consultant will be able to offer some advice?

Vicky you're now officially in the 2ww - congratulations! How are you feeling?

Dojiejo not sure when my IUI is but I'm imagining it will be around Monday. How are you getting on? When's your OTD?

Not sure what to make of my second scan - 4 out of 5 follies shrunk which is good, but the dominant one hasn't grown at all. They upped my gonal f and I'm back in tomorrow to see if it's grown. God knows how I'm going to get through the 2ww if I get there - the wait now is killing me!!

x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Cazster - I'm sorry that you have over responded and your cycle has been cancelled. It is hard to decide on what the best thing to do in regards to going for another cycle of IUI or IVF. What is the reason you need fertility treatment? What do the consultant say at your follow up today?

Pebbles87 - Glad 4 out of  the 5 follicles have shrunk. Fingers crossed the dominant follicle is bigger tomorrow for you. I find the first week of the 2ww to be easier as implantation doesn't occur to after 7 dpo. The second week I drive myself crazy symptom spotting though my period normally comes 10-11 dpIUI so it is normally over before the end of the 2 weeks. 

vickydyr- How did your IUI go? Hope your 2 ww is stressfree

AFM - I am now d8pIUI. I was feeling really nauseous last night and couldn't even contemplate drinking my coffee on my way to work (though I am sure it was more that I was feeling very sleep deprived as I had worked the night before and didn't sleep very well in the day). One of boobs are little tender and my heart seems to racing/palpitations. I did message my wife today and say I think I might be pregnant but really don't want to get my hopes up, it is probably more related to working 12.5 hours night shifts for the past 2 nights. 

As for working, all of my cycles I have worked throughout the cycle and the 2ww as I try to just keep going on as normal (clearly though this may not be the best way to go as this was the 4th cycle for a sibling (we had 6 cycles, 5 that went to IUI and one cancelled cycle). When we initially cycled our son I had told my work who was supportive and would allow me to come into work late/leave early for scans/IUI. Since we have been trying for a sibling I haven't told work as I am trying to get a promotion so don't want to have this go against me (not that it should).


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Laura, how’s your follies doing? Any news on when your IUI is? 

I’m bored of my 2ww already lol I’m on progesterone pessarys & my pregnacare conception tablets. I’m 3DPIUI.  Our process went OK, was quite uncomfortable but they said it went well, we had something like 80million sperm & my 2 big follies hadn’t ruptured (we had IUI 30 hours after my trigger shot) so hoping my eggs have been released since our IUI :/ our test day is 10th July! 

Dojiejo, what symptoms did you have on your previous cycles? 

Caz, how you feeling? 

Happy Friday all x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

vickydyr - That is great sperm count. Fingers crossed for the timing, does sound promising. The 2ww just drags and google is just at your fingers tips so I have spent a lot of time goggling ridiculous things convincing myself that I am pregnant every cycle. I have had progesterone once and it really does minimic pregnancy/period symptoms so it is really hard to tell if you are pregnant until you actually test. 

The cycle I fall pregnant with my son my main symptoms were that my boobs got bigger and I had to constantly wee! Today is 11dpIUI, I am on constant knicker watch which is difficult as I am also at work and not free to run off to the toilet ever 5 mins. 😂

I have still being feeling nauseous one and off. Coffee (which I normally love) isn’t going down very well (I had a real coffee adversion in my pregnancy with my son) and increase white discharge which isn’t normal for me. My boobs are really sore and I think maybe bigger. My DW is also convinced I am pregnant but we really don’t want to get our hopes up. 

We were going to test early this morning but I was half asleep when I went to the toilet had I totally forgot! Technically my period is due Thursday but Tuesday is 2 weeks post my actual IUI! 

Hope everyone is going ok.


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

The progesterone is making me so ridiculously emotional & I’m never like that lol bloody awful! x 

Ahh yes you normally have AF day 10/11 you said so will you try & remember to test tomorro or try & wait? eeeeeek so exciting! sore boobs are the worst aren’t they, let’s hope this is all a positive sign! 

I feel like our procedure was at least a week ago, 4 DPIUI, I have such a long way to go but another week at work will fly by I’m sure  I’m also not counting on it working first time but you just never know! 

Have a fab weekend all x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

It does work for some people the first time so fingers crossed you are one of the lucky ones. 

Looks like my period is about to start. Devastated.


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh no that’s rubbish for you, I’m sorry! will you go again straight away or are you considering IVF? I’ve just got side effects from the progesterone, lots of twinges x


----------



## Pebbles87 (Feb 6, 2018)

Dojiejo I'm so sorry it looked like your period was coming - what happened in the end?

Vicky how are you getting on? When's you OTD?

I'm currently 2dpiui although my test date isn't for 3 weeks - not sue why it's so much longer but i don think I can last out that long! To be honest I think my chances are slim anyway - my follicles were only 14 and 16mm which seems to small to me.

Caz hope you're ok. Are you going to do another cycle next month? x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Vickydyr - How is the 2ww going? Hope the progesterone isn't causing you to many side effects!

Pebbles87 - Size isn't important, they say that follicles 16 and above are mature and they still develop after trigger. I have been given various test dates for my cycles. 

AFM - My period is definitely here so no success for us. Completely devastated. I was really hoping to avoid IVF but this is our next options. Our consultant said that it was worth doing 3-4 IUIs as we had success last time and if that doesn't work then to proceed to IVF. So this is where we are at.


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

I can’t see the forum properly, I’ve ended up with a really weird text version! 

Caz/Dojiejo, I hope you are both managing to stay positive & work out your next steps! 

Pebbles, how’s the wait going? 

I’m 11DPIUI now, I’ve constantly had wind & cramps assuming from the progesterone! I feel bloated n last weekend i was a hot crying mess lol i got my sore period boobs a few days ago so guessing AF will arrive in around 4/5 days, too much of a coincidence to be pregnancy symptoms I feel.  We are due to test on Tuesday.  This heat is too much, I feel heavy & irritable.

I hope you are all having fab weekends! x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Vicydyr - Fingers crossed for Tuesday, really hope your IUI has been successful. 

AFM - We have had a lovely day at pride today!


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you! i was up 3/4 times in the night for a wee but did drink about 4 litres of water yesterday due to the heat. I’ve got a weird twingey/dull ache in my lower abdo n this might sound weird but I actually can’t remeber if I get this before AF or not lol! aim trying to stay realistic but silly little things keep playing with my mind, I keep putting it all down to the progesterone! x


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello just a question about trigger shot I felt ovulation pain 12 hours after taking it but not going for my iui till 36hours after does ovulation pain mean you ovulating or getting a ready too


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hopefully someone will answer you, good luck! My follicles were still in tact 30 hours after my trigger shot when I had my IUI so I can’t help x


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

My clinic don't scan after trigger so I don't no if it was still there or not


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Ah no, they held the ultrasound on my tummy so we could see our sperm going in! so did you have your IUI today? was it your first?


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes today they don't do that in my clinic no my 6th took four goes to get pregnant with my son and this is the second Try for another baby


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Well I’ll be keeping everything crossed for you! this is our first round so trying to stay optimistic, we test in the morning x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome hopeful17 - I think pain with ovulation can mean that you are getting ready to ovulate and ovulation can occur up to 48 hours post. Fingers crossed for good timing with your IUI.

Vicydyr - I have had everything crossed for you testing today.


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

We got a BFN this morning on a clearblue digital with FMU so waiting for AF & ready for round 2, still feeling positive & not too disappointed, bring it on! x


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry about the bfn but that's what you need to keep positive good luck for you next try did you do the trigger shot


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah we had a trigger 30 hours before IUI & follicles hadn’t ruptured by the time we had IUI so I can only assume I ovulated x


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

When I conceived my son it was 36hours after trigger this time around they said 20 but I've done it 36hours again but not feeling very hopeful because of feeling the ovulation pains 12houra after trigger its so hard they you never no when you actually ovulate


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

I know, I’d go in for a scan everyday if we could lol x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Vickydyr - sorry about your BFN. Will you start the next cycle once you period arrives?

Hopeful - my clinic triggers 24 hours prior to IUI, they all do things slightly differently.


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Dojiejo, yeah just waiting for the glorious AF, I’m guessing progesterone needs to get out of my system before it will arrive! I should have been due on today x


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes I no all clinics have different ideas just hoping we get that BFP soon


----------



## kernuack (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi folks,

Just wanted to say hello. I am currently two days post IUI, and this is my wife and I's first attempt. We went for an unmedicated cycle, since there are currently no signs of fertility problems with myself, other than being just over 35. I had bloods taken to check for an LH surge last Weds and Fri, and they found something on the Friday one - so it was wham! - in with the Ovitrelle (still slightly confused about why they asked me to do that given it looks like I was ovulating naturally, but I know there are research papers suggesting HcG is good both pre and post IUI) - and 20 hours later, in for the IUI. I have another shot of Ovitrelle to give to myself next Friday, and then the dreaded pregnancy test ten days after that. In between then and now is a week long trip to visit the in-laws. We aren't telling anyone we have started to try for a baby, as we don't want the added pressure of questions about how it's going, so now I will have to conjure up a good reason to explain away the fact I'm not drinking or running quite as much as I normally would!

Anyway, I hope it goes well for everyone trying this month. Having not done this before, we are trying to not get too excited about the possibilities. It is tricky though, isn't it?


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello can I ask why they want you to trigger again and good luck the two week wait is hell time never goes slower I'm 7 days into mine


----------



## kernuack (Feb 23, 2018)

The second Ovitrelle is a smaller dose. It's instead of progesterone. It's meant to encourage my body to 'think' I'm pregnant already and keep pumping out the natural hormones to help implantation if there is a fertilised egg looking for a soft pillowy landing down there.


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh right I never heard of it hopefully it works and you get your positive


----------



## Youandi (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello there 

I had iui Saturday the 14th July so 7 days ago 
The last few days Iv had white discharge and feeling 
Hot at times and a few cramps is this normal no one ever
Tells you theses thing 

Thanks for reading x


----------



## kernuack (Feb 23, 2018)

I had my IUI the same day as you and have had similar sensations on and off. I'm putting it down to me being a bit hyper-vigilant though, or maybe a slight side-effect of the drugs still. I'm pretty sure it's too soon for it to be anything else to be honest. Best case scenario it might be cramps from implantation, which would be lovely, but not everyone gets them even if they wind up pregnant later so it's not really an indicator either way. As long as you're not in pain, and are generally feeling well, I'd say it's definitely nothing to worry about. I always tend to get a whiter looking discharge this time of the month anyway - difference being I'm not usually obsessively checking my knickers every time I go for a pee!

When are they asking you to come in for your pregnancy test? Have you got plenty of things lined up to distract you until then?


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

How is everyone going? After our unsuccessful IUI, I am currently awaiting my AF to arrive to start IVF.


----------



## kernuack (Feb 23, 2018)

Well, we got a BFP on Monday...but I also got some spotting that evening, yesterday and today.  I've had cramps for at least four days leading up to the test (feels like AF but less strong), and still getting cramps on and off now, so not really sure what to make of it all really. It feels too early to really celebrate the positive result. I got myself to the GP this morning who took bloods to see if my hCG is still increasing (it was around 130 on Monday) and we'll get it done again on Friday to keep an eye on things, but there is not much anyone can do. Too early for a scan or anything, so just a waiting game now to see if it sticks.


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Kernauck - congrats! any news on your HCG levels? I might ask for the double shot of ovotrelle if it worked for you 1st time! 

Hi dojiejo! We had a cancelled 2nd round of IUI, bit of a [email protected] up at the clinic, they defrosted a sample that we shouldn’t have had left n there was only ONE sperm in it! they should have used all our vials for the first treatment as explained by the sperm bank but they didn’t & led us to believe we had one sample left! so are waiting for AF now to start cycle 2 again and we didn’t know but the sperm bank only had enough our donor for 1 cycle so we have had to pick a new one! I’m having the injections this time rather than Clomid! are you literally just waiting for AF now? 

I didnt look at previous page so sorry for anyone I’ve ignored! 

Good luck everyone x


----------

